# Can I wall mount my Jet Dust Collector?



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

I've got a Jet DC-1100VX-CK dust collector that I'd like to get off the rolling base and move to a wall mount design that would allow me to organize my space a bit better. Does anyone have experience in taking their dust collector off the base and changing it to a vertical orientation?


----------



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

I took mine off of the base to mount over a super dust deputy. I built a fame out of 2×4s, and mounted the blower on what is in essence a wall. Mounting to a wall of your home wound raise a concern about vibration and noise. If that is no concern, it should work fine. It's very heavy and will probably need the wall to be beefed up a little.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Yup I have exact same blower. Before I did it I called Jet support and they said no problems.


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

@robert this is exactly what I'm looking for. How bad is that vibration over the walls when it fires up? I'm going to be loading onto an exterior wall that is 2 floors down from my master bedroom (in the basement). Obviously that vibration isn't going to be zero, but I'm trying to get a feel for how bad is bad.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

I exhaust outside so my wall hanging dc is a little bit different. But there is little or no vibration. The wall studs are 2×6. I added 2 guy wires attached to the impeller brackets and ceiling rafters for added support.


----------



## HarveyM (Nov 11, 2012)

I've heard in the Fine Woodworking podcast of someone mounting one to the ceiling. They flipped the ring housing over so the bag remains down.


----------



## wilschroter (Dec 17, 2016)

@bob5103 is it the exhaust that is generating the bulk of the noise? Re: the fan itself isn't the culprit so to speak? Hard for me to tell given I just see a big thing making noise.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

> @bob5103 is it the exhaust that is generating the bulk of the noise? Re: the fan itself isn t the culprit so to speak? Hard for me to tell given I just see a big thing making noise.
> 
> - wilschroter


Since I exhaust outside the majority, guessing 75%+, of the noise is also exhausted outside. I don't have any close neighbors, so I do not have to worry about disturbing anyone.


----------



## hcbph_1 (Apr 11, 2020)

I have one of the small floor units, it worked but was always in the way. I made a frame to mount it to after removing the wheels. It isn't the prettiest unit but it sure works and it's movable. The frame was designed to raise and lower, but once I found the sweet spot it hasn't had the elevation changed.


----------

